# Alloy wheels that spin round, when the car is stationary....



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

:tsk: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I just saw a yellow H2 that was raised about 6-8inches and was sporting spinners that looked about 22-25" in diameter on Saturday!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Jever said:


> I just saw a yellow H2 that was raised about 6-8inches and was sporting spinners that looked about 22-25" in diameter on Saturday!


: puke:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

have you seen what those tacky POS cost???? :yikes:

http://www.aaarims.com/specials/spinner-kits.shtml


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

TeamZ4 said:


> have you seen what those tacky POS cost???? :yikes:
> 
> http://www.aaarims.com/specials/spinner-kits.shtml


That's the kicker - not only do you get to look like a fool with them on your car, you get the added privilege of spending a fortune for them, adding to the lunacy. :tsk:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

TeamZ4 said:


> have you seen what those tacky POS cost???? :yikes:


Yeah, I've seen $10,000 packages - 4 wheels/tires for SUVs. That's nuts


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Sorry to say...its just another pathetic trend for the lemmings of America. 
Anyone remember the 3-spoke wheel craze?

I can only shake my head when I see some fool (and we arent' talkin gangsta here) with those wheels. :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

Forget sticking cheese in them-how about a broom handle?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I've always liked them... First time I saw them was on a tricked out Escalade. Looked sweet from where I was sitting.

Then again, I've always like the chrome tailpipes, neons, and lowered rides, too. 

I dunno, never really understood people's need to hate on "bling." :dunno:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

swchang said:


> I dunno, never really understood people's need to hate on "bling."


I think hate is a strong word. I think it is more of a "to each their own taste"

I spend time on one of the Avalanche boards. There are people who have lowered, chromed, neon'ed, etc. and people who have gone up and build some sick 4x4s. I tend to like my truck stock; some of the mods people have done are not for me, but I still appreciate the work they put into it. In the context of this thread, if you like Sprees or the like, cool. They're just not for me.


----------

